

Sophisticated Sorting in JavaScript - smashing_mag
http://blogs.sitepoint.com/sophisticated-sorting-in-javascript/

======
adambyrtek
I wonder what's so "sophisticated" about that. This tutorial is definitely
below the bar for HN.

~~~
sp4rki
Not really sophisticated by any means. It's more in the "Good to know, now
move along..." territory if you ask me. I guess someone, somewhere will find
this tutorial useful though.

------
joakin
Not sophisticated but informative. Nice article and examples.

